
How some cool silent film effects were done - foota
http://imgur.com/a/wUAcl
======
foota
This was originally posted here it looks like:
[https://www.reddit.com/r/movies/comments/5mjomm/how_some_coo...](https://www.reddit.com/r/movies/comments/5mjomm/how_some_cool_silent_film_effects_were_done/)

